
Distrotest: A selection of operating systems to test online - unicoded
https://distrotest.net/
======
k_sze
A bit pedantic, but it’s actually not just Linux. They also have OpenBSD, for
instance. It just so happens that there seem to be overwhelming many more
Linux distros than other general purpose operating systems in the world.

------
shakna
It seems like this might be the right tool to employ JSLinux [0] (misleading
name, supports many OSs), so there isn't a huge load on servers using VMs.

[0] [https://bellard.org/jslinux/](https://bellard.org/jslinux/)

------
brokenmachine
Not surprising, but it seems to have been hugged to death.

------
sdia
My first idea was to run "rm -rf /"

~~~
ilikepi
Don't forget to include the `--no-preserve-root` flag...

~~~
Lex-2008
pro tip: `rm -rf /*` doesn't need the flag ;-)

